# Best and Worst Bank Websites



## ghotib (29 January 2010)

Does a bank's website influence your choice of bank? Have you ever moved away from a bank because of its website? What's your favourite bank website?

I'm on my 2nd try with UBank. Their website is DREADFUL. I've already tried them once and pulled all my money out. Then I decided that hurting me more than them and I'd give them another go, and I'm right on the edge of sacking them again. 

Ghoti (extremely annoyed)


----------



## ck13488 (1 February 2010)

Ubank is slow but works. Ive been with them for just over 6 months now and it seems to be getting quicker each time i visit. It is very resource hungry due to the high flash content. The fact it offers high interest and you dont need to visit often outweighs the slowness/poor navigation.

very happy westpac now have a mobile version of their website. very handy if i need to transfer between accounts


----------



## RamonR (2 February 2010)

I use Suncorp.
Happy with the website but the best thing about internet banking with suncorp is for $20 you get a security token. This generates a six digit number which changes every 3 seconds or so. So you input your account number , password and the current number on security token.

I feel this is much safer the just using the first two.


----------



## bellenuit (2 February 2010)

I use both Westpac and NAB for my day to day banking. I think Westpac's web banking is miles ahead of NAB. 

There has been some minor improvements to NAB, but it still leaves a lot to be desired.

The thing I find most annoying is their BPAY facility. Now I assume very few users actually memorise BPAY numbers, but when you use NAB BPAY when you enter a BPAY number it lists all BPAY numbers that have the same sequence of digits with the respective company names and you then pick the one you want. As most of the more common main payees have four digit numbers, you get a list of every 5 and 6 digit BPAY number that have those same sequence of 4 digits.

Now if everyone else is like me, I enter the number that is on the invoice. I don't sit there thinking: "I know the ATO has 312 somewhere in its number, lets enter that in and pick the correct one off the list". The method they use not only forces you to take an extra step to pick the correct number, but that extra step increases the likelihood that you will make a mistake (if you have entered the correct number to begin with, then you still have to select again the number you want). It you had entered the wrong number, it won't help you either, as the correct number will not be on the list presented.

There may be a few people who find that method useful, perhaps those whose job involves making regular BPAY payments, but I suspect for the vast majority it is an annoyance.


----------

